# My Lipizzaner family



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

...........................................................


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

absolutely amazing. love the 5 month filly


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful! The colt is just :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1: I love the fact that they are born with dark coats and become grey by the time they are adults - beautiful horses and thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Think your mare is beautiful too.absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love lipzanners well all horses really you are so lucky, i do hope you stay with this forum as its a good one , and we get to see and hear more about you and your beautiful horses there is one uk circus which still has horses , a troop of palimino stallions , they are amazing,


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1: I love the fact that they are born with dark coats and become grey by the time they are adults - beautiful horses and thank you for sharing them with us


as a matter of fact, some small number of Lipizzaners stay dark, as you can see in my pictures, mare Mara, and stallion Conversano Batosta, are black even they are 3, 5 years old


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i love lipzanners well all horses really you are so lucky, i do hope you stay with this forum as its a good one , and we get to see and hear more about you and your beautiful horses there is one uk circus which still has horses , a troop of lipazanner stallions , they are amazing,


thank you  i will sure stay and share my pictures and experiences with all of you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lipizzan said:


> as a matter of fact, some small number of Lipizzaners stay dark, as you can see in my pictures, mare Mara, and stallion Conversano Batosta, are black even they are 3, 5 years old


Thank you - I didn't know that


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Stunning :001_tt1::001_tt1: I love the fact that they are born with dark coats and become grey by the time they are adults - beautiful horses and thank you for sharing them with us


Shows my ignorance, I didn't know their colour changes at all 
I have never spent time with horses, boys had riding lessons when they were young but that's all. All the same I love seeing them and make an effort to talk to and pet the ones I come across out walking. Even Indie is beginning not to be scared


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

I will show you some pictures what we do with our horses. In my country, Lipizzaners are a part of tradition that we are trying to keep alive. So we gather few times a year and do all the thing that our ancesters done with horses. Like driving in peasant carigges, some traditional horse games, traditional riding... we also wear traditional clothing.

My father driving. Horse is Conversano Batosta


My boyfriend and me on my mare Gaetana XXII


my father driving, horses are Getana XXII and Conversano Canissa


Hope you like it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you all look amazing, would love to see this if i came to your country , never let the old traditions die out


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you, we try to keep the tradition.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lipizzan said:


> as a matter of fact, some small number of Lipizzaners stay dark, as you can see in my pictures, mare Mara, and stallion Conversano Batosta, are black even they are 3, 5 years old


I was just going to comment on that, as your 3 and a half year old is still black.

Stunningly beautiful horses - incredible power and grace.


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

My boyfriend actually has a beautiful, beautiful bay Lipizzaner stallion. In my country there is many dark Lipizzaners.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, your horses are beautiful!


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Stunning horses  

my friend had a grey lipizanner mare, but she had to sell due to a change in circumstances, her paces were amazing!


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I remember visiting a Lipizzaner Yard years ago, before the war. 

They are beautiful horses, very elegant :001_tt1::001_tt1:

Your pictures bring back some wonderful memories.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow absolutely breathtaking


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

.........................................................


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I love Lipizzaner's. Beautiful horses.
The film about them in Vienna during the war was lovely.
You can watch it on Youtube too.


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

absolutely amazing :001_tt1:


----------

